# Help regarding home health coding



## giliwjoy (Mar 16, 2010)

Home health patient will have a TB screening using cpt code 86580 with icd code v74.1.  Using the software from medicare PC-ACE 32, it won't take this code until I supply them with the purchaser service provider # is required and supplier charges are also required in Line1.  What information do they really need from our doctor?  Please advise.


----------

